# Pheonix hp22 recoil spring



## allanmiata (Oct 12, 2013)

What's your idea of longevity on the HP22? My idea is replacing the weak recoil spring every 500 rounds. At $1.00 each, that's $0.002 each. Sounds like good insurance to me.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

certainly not a lot of money, but why bother until the gun starts performing poorly?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've heard of Phoenix Arms before, but not sure if that's the brand of firearm you are talking about. 

Anyways, are you having recoil spring issues, and if so, what's happening?


----------



## allanmiata (Oct 12, 2013)

I read a lot about this gun on the web. So one of the main problems is frame cracking after 3,500 rounds. And if the spring is weak, why not replace every 500 rounds and put less stress on the frame. Just call it preventive maintance.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

allanmiata said:


> I read a lot about this gun on the web. So one of the main problems is frame cracking after 3,500 rounds. And if the spring is weak, why not replace every 500 rounds and put less stress on the frame. Just call it preventive maintance.


I have my suspicions, but what have you read about it on the web? I'm going to guess the reviews have been, or are, marginal at best. It's not a high-quality firearm, nor was it designed to be shot a lot.


----------



## allanmiata (Oct 12, 2013)

It's a fun gun. It does have it's problems just like every gun made. It is up to you to see if it is for you. Thanks for the reply.


----------

